# Wood preserver and top coat for workshop



## Andrew1 (15 Sep 2019)

Hi, I am having a workshop built which is in log lap. The wood will require a preservative and then I assume a top coat. As I want to keep the wood natural, without adding colour, does anyone have any advice on what to use. I would also like to have the option after a period of time to be able to stain, if the workshop doesn’t look right in the garden against the other buildings which are cedar stain


----------



## Andrew1 (16 Sep 2019)

Hi does anyone have any suggestions


----------



## mbartlett99 (16 Sep 2019)

Sounds like you've got the same thing as me - interlocking 2 x 4 forming a 'log cabin' type of deal. 

I sprayed a wood preserver on all pieces before assembly and then overcoated with 3 coats of Sikkens Cetol. In my case it was walnut colour but they do many different shades. It stood up well for 7 years already with only the south gable beginning to matt up. 

If we are talking about the same idea and you're assembling it yourself be prepared for a bit of extra work over and above their instructions. Mine was from Tigersheds.


----------



## Andrew1 (16 Sep 2019)

Hi thanks for coming back. I am having it pre assembled for me due to time and a back injury. Luckily someone I know makes sheds and workshops so can more or less get what I want
Will have a look at the sickens to see whether they do a clear and also heather I can over paint if I need to add colour/ stain later. I assume you just sprayed a general preserve. Did you spray the sikkens


----------



## mbartlett99 (16 Sep 2019)

No - rollered nice and heavy.

Discuss with your guy insulation on roof + floor as most kits don't have any at all. I put 100mm celotex top and bottom which has made the world of difference. I also ran a bead of mastic in the groove between the 'logs' and the workshop is absolutely draft free although was very time consuming.


----------



## Andrew1 (16 Sep 2019)

Hi thanks again for coming back
i am doing all the insulation, but will certainly get him to do the floor, i can cover the rest of myself with a bit of help and a lot of perseverance.


----------

